# Dancing Bush



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 22, 2004)

http://dancingbush.com/


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## jfschultz (Nov 22, 2004)

How many here would think it funny if it was Dancing Jesus?  Is disrespect OK if the object is not God?


----------



## Authorised (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> How many here would think it funny if it was Dancing Jesus?  Is disrespect OK if the object is not God?



Good point. Shouldn't we respect our leaders? I think the Bible says something about that.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 22, 2004)

Ya Think? What was disrespectful about it? If someone did that with a picture of me you would really laugh. I would too.


----------



## Craig (Nov 22, 2004)

I think a victory dance is appropriate :bigsmile:


----------



## cupotea (Nov 22, 2004)

He's not my leader! So,


----------



## lwadkins (Nov 22, 2004)

From what I have been able to gleen about his personality, I agree President Bush would laugh.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 22, 2004)

*Platypus*

Paul wrote: "God has a sense of humor (duck-billed platypus)."

Did you all know that the Platypus is poisonous? I know, it sounds crazy, but its true. They have some sort of spur on their hind legs and they can use it to inject venom, kind of like a poisonous snake. Why is it that in school, everybody learns about the platypus: its a mammal and it lays eggs and has a bill like a duck. That's plain crazy. But its even MORE crazy that they are poisonous! I just found out recently, so its still blowing my mind! Just thought I'd share!

(Now here's a place where this icon really fits!  )


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 23, 2004)

How powerful is that venom?
Where do these marvels of nature reside?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2004)

Its not meant to be disrespectful just light hearted humour


----------



## Craig (Nov 23, 2004)

> He's not my leader! So


Right, yours wears a berka if I remember correctly


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2004)

berka?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 23, 2004)

The Platypus is an Aussie. Go Figure. If I'm not mistaken those poisonous things are also used during the mating act for some reason. I saw it on the Animal Planet Channel so I know it's 100% correct. It developed those leg fangs millions of years ago.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> 
> 
> > He's not my leader! So
> ...



I guess you don't.. By the way, Canada is the country north of the United States..  http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/martin_paul/ has some pictures of Paul Martin.. no burka..


----------



## Craig (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> I guess you don't.. By the way, Canada is the country north of the United States..  http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/martin_paul/ has some pictures of Paul Martin.. no burka..



I guess I was just getting at what your leaders will be wearing.

Blade,

CLICK HERE to find out what a burka is.

[Edited on 24-11-2004 by Craig]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2004)

tsk tsk


----------



## cupotea (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> I guess I was just getting at what your leaders will be wearing.



When?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2004)

Dont worry Bush aint my leader either


----------



## Craig (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> When?



Click here

Here's how happy the muslims are, YAY!
I am a Michael Savage listener...you may find THIS LINK enlightening.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> ...



Man, Sharia is coming to Canada? That is grievous news, but that's what a nation deserves when they criminalize preaching from the Bible. 

As the song goes (with apologies to Maria Von Trapp), How do you solve a problem like Sharia? 

By returning to the God's Word as a nation. 

Proverbs 14:34 Righteousness exalteth a nation: but sin is a reproach to any people.

Proverbs 29:2 When the righteous are in authority, the people rejoice: but when the wicked beareth rule, the people mourn.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, especially since America is flawless and George Bush is a saint..


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Yes, especially since America is flawless and George Bush is a saint..



Believe me, I don't think America is flawless or George Bush is a saint. Canada may be further down the road to apostasy than America, or it may not, but either way, national repentance is a duty of all nations. 

Act 17:30 And the times of this ignorance God winked at; but now commandeth *all men every where to repent*:


----------



## cupotea (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## Craig (Nov 24, 2004)

I just find it annoying how some Canadians are quick to point out what they view as flaws...in a condescending sort of way. Annoying really is the best way to describe it. Canada and most of Europe reminds me of a pubescent child hating his father...funny thing is, we are really the child of Europe, and we're raising it...just like many children have to raise their parents nowadays...just an interesting parallel.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> I just find it annoying how some Canadians are quick to point out what they view as flaws...in a condescending sort of way. Annoying really is the best way to describe it. Canada and most of Europe reminds me of a pubescent child hating his father...funny thing is, we are really the child of Europe, and we're raising it...just like many children have to raise their parents nowadays...just an interesting parallel.



And I find it annoying how some Americans think they're better than everyone else just because they're American. Pig-headed is the best way to describe it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 24, 2004)

This thread started with a humorous graphic and it's turned into Darth Vader in his x-wing spinning wildly out of control into deep space.

Let's stop this before someone puts an eye out.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2004)

(deep southern accent) "Let me tell you what I think about all you Northerners..." 


(I meant that in a fun way)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 24, 2004)

no why?


----------



## Craig (Nov 24, 2004)

I apologize...my example on the previous post was probably inaccurate.

Most of Western Europe is more like a parent with alzheimers....America is the responsible son looking out for it...Canada is the flighty daughter you just can't rely on.  (JUST KIDDING ADMIN'S!)

[Edited on 24-11-2004 by Craig]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 24, 2004)

Let's just give Peace a chance. Why can't we all just get along. 

I must admit though, that Father must be getting upset. I 'm sure he hears us in the next room. That's what my kids would say. 

On a more serious vane. God grant us all repentance or else we die. Seriously. God save us. Especially from ourselves and what we deserve. Please help us. The Canadians and The States or else we will be over run by Those Pagan Muslims. Please help us be a light to them as well that they may repent also.


----------



## Craig (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## cupotea (Nov 24, 2004)

I tend to think of Canada as a bitter sister who gets along with America in order to please Dad (England), but punches America as soon as Dad isn't looking.. 

It's kind of ironic, though, I'm one of the most unpatriotic Canadians I know. I'm practically seen as a traitor for planning to move to the States. I mean, I generally agree more with America's politics (though I tend to forget that as soon as someone attacks Canada  ), but I really don't agree with what Bush is doing.. I know we all have different political ideas, and let's not even get into that again.. I'm just pointing out that I don't have a problem with America.


----------



## Craig (Nov 25, 2004)

Okay...Just remember many people are quick to defend their home when an outsider makes fun of it (again, I am not a programmed Bush-lover...it just seems no one attacks him for the right reasons...except the CP at times)

So, here you go:


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 25, 2004)

this is tangential to the discussion but I think it needs to be brought up. My German teacher (probably has the most biblical worldview at my "christian" school) mentioned the difference between patriotism and nationalism. Patriotism is a love for the values/traditions/ways of the Fatherland (for me that would best be seen in the Old South) whereas Nationalism is "my state, right or wrong." This is an important distinction to keep in midn. I have been accused of being a traitor and a hyper-patriot in the same conversation. It is just a matter of where the loyalties lie. Although I do not like bringing secular references into the discussion, consider the dilemma in Last Samurai where the head samurai was fighting against the state but considered himself loyall to the emperor.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 25, 2004)

DH, 
What do you think Liberty Day is for? What flag is flown the highest on July 3rd. I am Southern at heart. Stars a Bars. But by God's providence the South lost. I do know of a Kingdom that I am a loyal patriot of though. I would die for it's testimony quickly. It is a Kingdom that will endure forever because of its King.
I would gladly give my life for America if it was a just war. I'm not so sure I could truly discern that very quickly. My hope and loyalties are for Christ Crown first. Tough issue. I do love America also. I also believe we are to be loyal and respectful to our leaders as King David was loyal and respectful to Saul. Hard to do but God honours it. God sets up kingdoms and pulls them down.

For Christ's Crown and Covenant, Randy

[Edited on 11-26-2004 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 26, 2004)

Leader by circumstance but not by choice.

blade


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> DH,
> What do you think Liberty Day is for? What flag is flown the highest on July 3rd. I am Southern at heart. Stars a Bars. But by God's providence the South lost. I do know of a Kingdom that I am a loyal patriot of though. I would die for it's testimony quickly. It is a Kingdom that will endure forever because of its King.
> I would gladly give my life for America if it was a just war. I'm not so sure I could truly discern that very quickly. My hope and loyalties are for Christ Crown first. Tough issue. I do love America also. I also believe we are to be loyal and respectful to our leaders as King David was loyal and respectful to Saul. Hard to do but God honours it. God sets up kingdoms and pulls them down.
> ...



I agree with you in essence, but I celebrate Liberty Day with doubts in the back of my mind. I consider myself living on the outskirts of the City of God. I am aware of where my true loyalties lie. But the more I study American history (and this is a limited statement), the more I see what we call liberty our forefathers called bondage. For an interesting sidenote, Northern historian James McPherson noted, the end of the civil war marked the end of the United _states_ plural (which is what States united means) to a singular _United_ states. This is precisely what J H Thornwell feared.

Yes, I am a patriot. I would fight for hearth and homeland. However, I am a fierce anti-statist.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 26, 2004)

I agree! We are no longer United States, but a Union with little provinces. I am very Southern at heart. I am against slavery but I would have fought for the South. Be Encouraged.

For Christ's Crown and Covenant, R. Martin Snyder


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 26, 2004)

yes my nations leader unfortunately


----------



## cupotea (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I agree! We are no longer United States, but a Union with little provinces. I am very Southern at heart. I am against slavery but I would have fought for the South. Be Encouraged.
> 
> For Christ's Crown and Covenant, R. Martin Snyder



I have to admit, I have a limited grasp of American history after the War of 1812. I don't really understand what the Civil War was about--I understand that there was an issue of state power, but I thought it was mostly about the balance of slave states in Congress. So when you first said you were pro-South, I jumped, but now that you've pointed out that you're anti-slavery, I've breathed a confused sigh of relief. So what is it that you believe in? Can you explain briefly what the war was actually about? I mean, even in just a few sentences. Please don't just recommend a book because I don't have the time and I already have piles of books I'm not reading lying around my room. This is very much appreciated.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> I have to admit, I have a limited grasp of American history after the War of 1812. I don't really understand what the Civil War was about--I understand that there was an issue of state power, but I thought it was mostly about the balance of slave states in Congress. So when you first said you were pro-South, I jumped, but now that you've pointed out that you're anti-slavery, I've breathed a confused sigh of relief. So what is it that you believe in? Can you explain briefly what the war was actually about? I mean, even in just a few sentences. Please don't just recommend a book because I don't have the time and I already have piles of books I'm not reading lying around my room. This is very much appreciated.



Gee, I wonder who is most qualified to answer this? I am goiung to delay this question for a few moments


----------



## cupotea (Nov 26, 2004)

To resurrect Lincoln for me? 

I was only asking him because he was the one who made the comment. Don't be offended. You wouldn't know to come to me if you had a question about Cotton Mather--now you do. But if you want to answer me, go ahead!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 26, 2004)

I'll make an attempt to answer your question. The Civil War was more about local and soveriegn State power versus centralized Federal Power. One of the founding fathers dominant principles of self-government was that local governments knew best how to meet the needs of the people than some leaders far away who hardly knew anything about you. Plus, the States were in effect sovereign States who voluntarily joined the federal Union. To attack them or force them into submission was to violate their sovereignty. Slavery was one of the lightning rods issues which accented this conflict between State and Federal power struggles. 


Now, to put this thread back on track.

Bush Dance ------>>>>> 
Our PB Banana-man should challenge him to a dance off


----------



## cupotea (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I'll make an attempt to answer your question. The Civil War was more about local and soveriegn State power versus centralized Federal Power. One of the founding fathers dominant principles of self-government was that local governments knew best how to meet the needs of the people than some leaders far away who hardly knew anything about you. Plus, the States were in effect sovereign States who voluntarily joined the federal Union. To attack them or force them into submission was to violate their sovereignty. Slavery was one of the lightning rods issues which accented this conflict between State and Federal power struggles.



I think I understand--I see your point, that the states really were (supposed to be) pretty independent. I definitely agree with holding the Constitutional Convention though (in 1789? 87? something like that) to strengthen the central government--13 currencies in one nation just won't work! But other than that, I can see how you guys would want states to have more control over themselves. It especially makes sense in such a divided country.

Now to re-put this thread back on track:




> Now, to put this thread back on track.
> 
> Bush Dance ------>>>>>
> Our PB Banana-man should challenge him to a dance off



Good idea! I dunno, though, I think Bush has a good shot at winning. He even has his own dance floor!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 26, 2004)

If you want to know some of what I think, just type in Walter Williams Civil War at google.com. He is a Black Prof at George Mason University who doesn't believe the war was truly about slavery. 
His articles title is 'The Civil War wasn't about slavery'.It is also at Jewish Review and many other sights.You will find he has written a lot about the civil war.

I believe there were many more issues involved but I believe Dr. Williams hits the main issue on the head. Check out the article below because there is an editors note in the article that proves what he is saying when looking at the Constitution of the North compared to the Constitution the South formulated. Be Encouraged. Visionforum also has a CD they sell that discusses the reasons the Civil War started. I have listened to some of it. It is pretty good.

For Christ's Crown and Covenant, R. Martin Snyder

Click on the Title below for the article.

The Civil War wasn't about Slavery.




[Edited on 11-27-2004 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Nov 27, 2004)

I think it is really funny!


----------



## Authorised (Nov 27, 2004)

This thread gets the award for the thread about nothing AND everything.

[Edited on 27-11-2004 by Authorised]


----------



## cupotea (Nov 27, 2004)

Woohoo! What do we win?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 27, 2004)

Can I enter to win the sweepstakes? or is it a dance contest? Oh Well!




A DittoHead is among us!


----------



## cupotea (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow, lay off the coffee! I just about had a seizure!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> How many here would think it funny if it was Dancing Jesus?  Is disrespect OK if the object is not God?



I would (and I've seen the Dancing Jesus site also). 

Of course, Jesus more than likely did NOT look like a caucasian, so that's another reason I'd find it funny.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 28, 2004)

yeah for some reason are evangelical biblical world view has the RC Jesus as a caucassian in the image of a french merovingian king hmmmmmm

blade


----------

